
1944 CIA Simple Sabotage Manual [pdf] - bryanmgreen
https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-archive/2012-featured-story-archive/CleanedUOSSSimpleSabotage_sm.pdf
======
bryanmgreen
Loved the tips on how to sabotage organizations in ways I've had personal
experience with.

Examples:

\- Make "speeches." Talk as frequently as possible and at great length.
Illustrate your "points" by long anecdotes and accounts of personal
experiences.

\- Insist on perfect work in relatively unimportant products.

------
dredmorbius
Previous discussions:

2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15109771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15109771)

3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12253276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12253276)

4 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493881)

7 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4831363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4831363)

